
Consider the Hare - tintinnabula
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n13/katherine-rundell/consider-the-hare
======
hirundo
Out here in southwestern high desert we're saturated with jackrabbits (a
hare), even though we're also saturated with coyotes. I sometimes count the
ones that the headlights catch as I drive the three miles from the highway to
home at night. My records is 27. And they're huge. I suspect I could saddle
and ride one if I could catch it. Sometimes instead of dodging my car they
just run in front of it, at maybe 35 mph, for an astonishingly long time.

I'm thinking of learning to snare and cook them, for in case the shit hits the
fan. That and eggs could keep someone alive indefinitely. There's a cave near
here that ancient natives lived in for millennia. Archaeologists did a
detailed analysis and discovered that their main staple was hares and rabbits.
If it's good enough for them ...

There are also herds of small antelope in the vicinity, so with the huge
jackrabbits this would seem to be prime jackalope breeding habitat. I'm
keeping my eyes open.

~~~
aklemm
Hank Shaw’s recipe is supposed to be among the best: [https://honest-
food.net/hare-stew-hard-times/](https://honest-food.net/hare-stew-hard-times/)

------
gxqoz
As someone not overly into animals, I do really like this recurring feature in
the LRB. My favorite recent one was on the Hedgehog. Among other great
anecdotes:

"The 1566 debate led to the decision to put a tuppence bounty on hedgehogs:
farmers believed they suckled milk from cows in the night, and as a result as
many as two million were hunted and handed in. That was another of our
mistakes: hedgehogs are lactose intolerant and milk can kill them."

[https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v41/n20/katherine-
rundell/co...](https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v41/n20/katherine-
rundell/consider-the-hedgehog)

------
bgun
[https://outline.com/fYEDgZ](https://outline.com/fYEDgZ)

~~~
cosmojg
Alternatively: [https://archive.is/czqYK](https://archive.is/czqYK)

